# MA Seminar With Dr. Remy Presas



## MJS (Nov 4, 2006)

Came across this clip.  Looks like some great stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 5, 2006)

It is a good video clip from a seminar!


----------



## chris arena (Nov 6, 2006)

Dr Presas has a very refreshing outlook on his father's art. His approach and teaching ability has made a definate impact on my growing skills level. Since the passing of his father. He offers a lot of what has not yet been taught in the USA. But then, that is something for future students to discover.

Both Dr.Presas and his brother Demetrio have an absolutely amazing ability to counter anything and everything that comes thier way. With or without the stick. 

C. Arena


----------



## stickarts (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the clip.
To add to what was already said: he is also a very nice guy!


----------

